# Carmelo Anthony: Impressive



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

After watching the Suns, Nugs game tonight, i realized how truly good of a player Melo is. Ive always known he was good, but for some reason, i was saw his true talents on another level. Is Carmelo Anthony Underrated? Yes. Is he on the same level as Lebron or maybe even better? Yes. U guys have a superstar on ur hands, and hes only 21........... Just thought i'd let yall know u have a special player, and u Nug fans arent the only ones that see it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I watched that game too. He was ****ing unstoppable until the fourth quarter when his team when his team fell behind big time.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Yeah, I watched that game too. He was ****ing unstoppable until the fourth quarter when his team when his team fell behind big time.


ya, the team just got too tired. coming off a back to back against a team like the suns will do that... 

cool thread matrix


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

yes, a cool thread,Melo don't get the props he decerve. But I don't think you can't say he is the same or a higher level than LeBron...


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks matrix, this kinda stuff means a lot coming from someone outside of the Nuggets fanbase. I really believe that if he were on national TV on a regular basis, there would be some chatter about MVP votes. I'm not saying first place votes, but votes nonetheless. A lot of people still don't realize how much he's changed as a player since last year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nice post. i agree Melo is on Lebrons level. As far as I'm concerned I'm glad Denver got the 3rd overall pick in 2003.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo sucks. only 32 points? 9/22? worst player ever...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

9/22 is not very good. He felt in love with his jumper and kept doing it even if he didn't nail it. Only in the 4th quarter he really atacked the rim. Melo has a worse 3 pointer as Lebron, his court vision is not as good as Lebrons. He does not revound as good as Lebron....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> 9/22 is not very good. He felt in love with his jumper and kept doing it even if he didn't nail it. Only in the 4th quarter he really atacked the rim. Melo has a worse 3 pointer as Lebron, his court vision is not as good as Lebrons. He does not revound as good as Lebron....


it was sarcasm dumb ****


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I know. But you was saying he had 32 points and thats good, but bot 9/22, and I also just said some facts. I like Melo, but you can't say you think Melo isas good as LeBron is...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

another game winner from melo tonight.
sinking the lakers with a jumper with 2 seconds on the clock.
congrats on the win


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I knew when he held that possession (game winner) that he would make that shot. It seems that he was extremely agitated that he was not the one who took the last shot attempt in regulation. He wanted it badly. When the opportunity arose and he had possession with a few seconds left ... he made it. Amazing. :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i was watching this game and drinking beer with 10 other guys... and everyone was impressed with carmelo... 

and as soon as carmelo hit that last shot... everyone goes... 'lets see lebron do that'... 

im not gonna lie.. i disliked him in college, i disliked him his rookie year... i disliked him when he got a lil fatter... but i love him right now.. 

hes real underrated right now IMO..


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i was watching this game and drinking beer with 10 other guys... and everyone was impressed with carmelo...
> 
> and as soon as carmelo hit that last shot... everyone goes... 'lets see lebron do that'...
> 
> ...


good post! 

u know, i used to hate kobe, but its more fun enjoying their talent than hating on it. i must say, even tho kobe didnt have the greastest 40 point game ever, lol, he still did some awesome things that made me say 'WTF???' a few times. the 4-point play, the layup after camby bear hugged him. less hate = more fun IMO...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw the Nuggets clinch the division last night against my home town Blazers in person. Melo was great, and Camby was rock solid swatting shots, and rebounding all night.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Saw the Nuggets clinch the division last night against my home town Blazers in person. Melo was great, and Camby was rock solid swatting shots, and rebounding all night.



:banana: Welcome back, since you were gone there wasn't going on very much, guess this is gonna change


----------

